# Why does my Snake wee on me?



## Soleilduparadis (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi there!

I've really got an odd question (obviously newbie :whistling2: Everytime I handle my Pueblan Milksnake he wees on me - WHY? He doesn't seem to be overly nervous when I pick him up and also seems to be quite relaxed when I've got him in my hands and he wees... *hehe*
Must admit that it got worse after I fed him on Wednesday. Didn't handle him for two days after feeding but when I tried this morning he just let everything loose (no poo, just wee).

Well, maybe there's someone who has got the same experience or knows whether that's normal or not... Thanks in advance! 

:notworthy:


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

its so you go eeeeeeeeeeew and put him down very quickly 
good way to put predators off don't you think,
most grow out of it once they learn your no danger to them so I'm told


----------



## Soleilduparadis (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your advice - does certainly make sense! :2thumb:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Whatever you do , don't put him back straight away , he'll only learn to keep doing it to be put back .


----------



## Soleilduparadis (Oct 29, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> Whatever you do , don't put him back straight away , he'll only learn to keep doing it to be put back .


Will do! At the end of the day, it's only a bit of wee... :lol2:


----------



## eoghan (Oct 15, 2008)

because he doesnt want to mess up his viv:lol2:


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

our female garter used to do the same but she soon settled down she now lives with a friend as O/H wanted to concentrate on her corns


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep defence mechanism. Keep with it and he'll soon stop


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

My Juvenile Leo actually does this, but he does it less and less now, they grow out of it i guess


----------



## zebedeepink (Jul 25, 2007)

My corn did it on my husband when we first got her - it absolutely stunk. She is still very skittish and a bit nervous at being handled but luckily, she hasn't done it since


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

That's musk, rather than wee. It does stink. Snakes are dirty!


----------



## Soleilduparadis (Oct 29, 2008)

That's so strange - since I posted this thread he hasn't weed (musked) on me again! *haha*

:2thumb:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i handle my snakes before i feed them and once they done a poo coz i know if i handle a day or two after feed they may poo and i dont fancy that and i NEVER had one problem.
same with the lizards.


----------



## ll-zoe-ll (May 19, 2008)

Good Topic. Same Question For Me Apart Mine Poops On You. In The Shop It Pooed On Me And Everyday When I Handle It It Does It. Sometimes 2 or 3 times. Mines A Corn Snake Tho. Its 3ft 3/4 And Iv Had Her 4 Days. If Anyone Deff Knows What They Are On About Please Say


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

ll-zoe-ll said:


> Good Topic. Same Question For Me Apart Mine Poops On You. In The Shop It Pooed On Me And Everyday When I Handle It It Does It. Sometimes 2 or 3 times. Mines A Corn Snake Tho. Its 3ft 3/4 And Iv Had Her 4 Days. If Anyone Deff Knows What They Are On About Please Say


What do you do when she does it ? The only real way to get her to stop is to keep handling her for at least 15 mins otherwise she'll keep doing it as you've rewarded her by putting her back .


----------

